# Daniele c'è



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2012)

*Daniele c'è*

DANIELE C'è


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> DANIELE C'è


dove sta ?


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dove sta ?


 ti assicuro che Danioele c'è  
   :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

sì, c'è!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## ologramma (25 Settembre 2012)

l'ho visto è lì


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2012)

ologramma ha detto:


> l'ho visto è lì



chi 
essere
tu
?

:singleeye:


----------



## KaiserSoze (1 Ottobre 2012)

:scared:


----------



## battiato63 (1 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> :scared:



 questa è un'altra cosa che dovremo spiegarti..


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2012)

*daniele c'è*

daniele c'è!!


----------



## Annuccia (2 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> daniele c'è!!



e che palle.......


----------



## KaiserSoze (3 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> questa è un'altra cosa che dovremo spiegarti..



No, no...lasciatemi nella mia ignoranza, vi prego...


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> No, no...lasciatemi nella mia ignoranza, vi prego...


come vuoi..


----------



## Markos (6 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> daniele c'è!!


Sarà un piacere conoscerlo...


----------



## Tebe (6 Ottobre 2012)

Markos ha detto:


> Sarà un piacere conoscerlo...



dipende...


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dipende...



quanto meno è una persona coerente
troppo spesso la coerenza 
non fa parte del dna
ti taluni individui


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Flavia*

E ti dirò di più,la coerenza di Daniele....infastidisce e fa rodere parecchio il culo a più di un utente...!!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Domani 10 ottobre veneriamo...*

Nel 1227, sette Frati Minori (Daniele di Calabria, Angelo, Samuele, Donnolo, Leone, Nicola, Ugolino) partirono come missionari del Vangelo tra i maomettani. Giunti nel Marocco, cominciarono subito a predicare il nome di Cristo. Incarcerati e spinti con lusinghe e minacce ad abiurare la fede cristiana, resistettero da forti; furono perciò condannati alla decapitazione. I loro corpi pietosamente raccolti dai cristiani, furono sepolti a Ceuta. Leone X li annoverò tra i santi martiri.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*conte*

Mi sfugge l'attinenza,resta il fatto che daniele c'è!!!!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

*GIA'*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sfugge l'attinenza,resta il fatto che daniele c'è!!!!



Daniele c'è sempre e comunque :up:


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti dirò di più,la coerenza di Daniele....infastidisce e fa rodere parecchio il culo a più di un utente...!!!


di Daniele, come ho già avuto modo di dire anche a lui, 
si può discutere dei modi e dei toni troppo spesso fuori luogo a mio avviso
però ho sempre apprezzato la sua coerenza
non è uno che cambia idea come una banderuola al vento
a seconda della convenienza del momento
ora non dico più nulla
perchè non è cosa carina
parlare degli assenti


----------

